
Yahoo's 10 patents that it claims Facebook infringed - redridingnews
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57395856-93/yahoos-10-patents-that-it-claims-facebook-infringed/
======
freejack
I mentioned this on another thread, I and I think its worth repeating here:
what a disappointing step for Y!'s new CEO to take. I have to think that Yahoo
is looking to lever an early settlement because of Facebook's pending IPO - a
quick way to make some gains. Regardless, I think it is a wasteful way to do
business.

Yahoo! is a media company, Facebook is a networking/platform company. They
should be looking for ways to work together and build value instead of
attacking each other and destroying it.

This smells more like an ego-driven decision more than anything else. What an
incredible waste of time for Yahoo. Yahoo has so many problems on so many
other fronts and the last thing they need to do is draw themselves into
another battle.

~~~
nakkiel
> what a disappointing step for Y!'s new CEO to take

Given the timeframe, I don't think the new CEO had the time to pull that off.

~~~
freejack
It happened on his watch - something this big definitely had his stamp on it.

~~~
nakkiel
It sure had his signature because after all he is the executive but it doesn't
mean he had any power to pull it off nor to shut it down.

I think that at those levels and in such companies, investors are really
pulling the strings. In other words, CEO is the first level of management.
Disposable and convenient for all matters.

Edit: but ok, perhaps that's just my point of view.

------
reader5000
The USPTO hands out patents like a kindergarten teacher hands out stickers.
You made a system for ad placement? Good for you!! Here's a patent!!

------
dbuxton
> Investors will be placing their bets on who they believe has the better
> legal standing and lawyers in this new patent war

Surely investors will be placing their bets on what the minimum amount of
money that Yahoo! will take to go away and get out of the way of the IPO.

Or have people been living under a rock and actually think that legal standing
and lawyers make the slightest difference in resolving patent battles of this
sort?

------
cinquemb
I think both of these companies have lost sight of why these websites even
exist in the first place. A trait that is not limited to these two companies
alone... I'm looking forward to new innovation the future brings, because IP
battles like this are starting to looking like crackheads fighting over the
last rock.

------
zedr

      U.S. Patent No.7,406,501
      System and method for instant messaging using an e-mail
      protocol
    
      Abstract
      Systems and methods allowing an instant messaging user to exchange messages with an e-mail user. 
      To the instant messaging user, the experience is a seamless exchange of instant messages; to the 
      e-mail user, the experience is a seamless exchange of e-mail messages. Conversion of an instant 
      message to an e-mail message includes insertion of a token into the e-mail message, and conversion
      of an e-mail message to an instant message includes validating a token extracted from the e-mail 
      message.
    

It looks like GMail is also infringing that patent.

~~~
bandy
Prior art: <http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc821> (Section 3.4) Yes, there were
systems that implemented this.

------
OoTheNigerian
Yahoo presently is an embarrassment. A huge one.

CEO's like this are looking fro quick wins (bonus certainly tied to revenue).
What a shame.

~~~
joering2
I don't get you. It looks like they (FB) infringe on some Yahoo! patents. Its
not a subject of dispute how frivolousness it is to patent system that sends
IM message to email, but this patent is not from 2012.

If you were CEO and seen FB growing like this with $100B valuation and if you
would truly believe they use your patents, please tell me what would you do?

~~~
OoTheNigerian
Although I am not the CEO and not in this position, I am certain I will use my
patents as a defensive weapon. I would certainly NOT strike Facebook at their
weakest (the quiet period).

They knew of these patents since 2005 and obviously when they tried to buy
them. but why now? it is shameful blackmail. Very sad and shameful.

I did not downvote you.

------
tcarnell
...but aren't Yahoo in bed with Microsoft... who are one of the largest share
holders of Facebook?

~~~
cburgas
Well, they hold under 2% as far as I know.

~~~
tcarnell
ah, thanks for clarifying.

------
tcarnell
Here is a great response to the news (sorry if already posted somewhere on
HN):

<http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/03/yahoo-crosses-the-line.html>

